# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Blizzard and Honorbuddy Lawsuit: Exclusive Interview With Hawker from Bossland GmbH

## Jeremiah

Blizzard has filed suit against Honorbuddy and Gatherbuddy creator Bossland GmbH. The company is responsible for creating one of the most well-coded and efficient World of Warcraft bots of all time. Follow the break for a thought-provoking interview on the famous botting programs from Bossland GmbH Development Director Hawker. In this interview, we discuss the case, international law, and botting in general with one of Honorbuddy's most important contributors!




> *Aphel*: So, let’s start with some basic questions. Just to clear everything up, what is your official job title and position at Bossland GmbH?
> 
> *Hawker*: Development Director. If technical stuff fails, it’s my fault. If it works, the team of devs, Apoc, Nesox, Raphus and Main are all getting the credit. Most of my time now is spent on Rift, as that is proving to be a very hard game to get a safe, stable bot in. Gatherbuddy was my first product and Honorbuddy is our pride and joy really. It quests, PvPs, raids, and it’s like having a person to play for you while you sleep. Glider with Ppather was aiming to get there when they were closed down under the US Digital Millenium Copyright Act, and I feel lucky we’ve had the chance to get it all working.
> 
> *Aphel*: It really is a great piece of work. I’ve had the chance to use both Honorbuddy and Gatherbuddy, and I was absolutely impressed with how well it was able to get me through levels 1-80 on one of my alt accounts. Phenomenal program.
> *Hawker*: Thanks.
> 
> *Aphel*: Absolutely! So, our readers are really interested to hear about the initial announcement. What were the logistics behind it? Did you guys get an email, a phone call, or so on? And better yet, how was the rest of the team notified? How was the general feeling of the entire announcement afterwards?
> 
> ...

----------


## Harambeqt

Thanks for the information.

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Same, I'm wondering how different things are going to be this time.

----------


## Serpious

This will be very interesting to see how it plays out. This might very well define the way things will go for botmakers in the future.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Great interview, was a nice read  :Smile:

----------


## eSko

Thanks for the interview.
Let's hope this is not going to be second Glider case  :Frown:

----------


## Ket

Lawsuits suck, I wish the best for Honorbuddy. Excellent interview  :Smile:

----------


## Unholyshaman

Very informative interview.

----------


## JD

Great interview Aphel, makes me proud to have you as our newsteam leader  :Smile:  As for the lawsuit itself, it sucks and I don't hope Blizzard finds a way in anyway.

----------

